# ND Application Deadline - Feb. 14th



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Reminder:

Applications for the spring season must be postmarked no later than Feb.
14. Only North Dakota residents are eligible to apply. The spring turkey
season is open from April 14 through May 20.


----------

